# Vaping Donuts



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Rip reviews the Vaping Donut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

It appears that it's not a rush out and buy... but worth a try.

But not the WOW we were expecting! Bummer... thought it would be an option but it appears that KAnthal still rocks!


----------



## Silver (26/4/14)

Most interesting Rob, thanks for sharing.

I have heard of ceramic wicks, but now a ceramic coil.

Rip says it takes long to heat up and the flavour is not as good as regular coils

I guess the benefit here is convenience, but then again, its not difficult to wrap a coil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/4/14)

I've seen Rip blow clouds on his build videos, those aren't clouds, they're almost as small as my mPT2's


----------



## BhavZ (26/4/14)

I think the biggest draw back with the donuts is that there is no customisation available. With kanthal one can build a coil to their own spec and requirements which means you can get the vape you want from each juice you are vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

